# Best Glaze?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

As title say's im using 50cal Cover Up Filler Glaze atm tho cant help thinking is there anything better for filling and giving a glossy shine :buffer:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autofinesse Ultra Glaze

Prima Amigo

Nice Glazes :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> As title say's im using 50cal Cover Up Filler Glaze atm tho cant help thinking is there anything better for filling and giving a glossy shine :buffer:


cant really answer your question bud as the only glaze i have ever used is prima amigo, but for what its worth it gave me amazing results on my le mans blue paint, is an absolute pleasure to work with an smells amazing (imo)


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Auto Finesse Ultra is one of the better ones in my opinion. Goes on well, comes off well, leaves a brilliant wet look reflective finish.


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

I love CG Black light, its been around a while but on anything dark ish it looks dripping wet, tiny bit goes miles by hand or DA, Id say the results are better by DA but its not neccersary, smells delightfull too!!

I suppose BL could be considered abit more than just a glaze as it protects too, in my case, a coat of BL topped with carbon looks the nuts. Applied to sparkling graphite.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just as a quick question. What is the purpose of a Glaze? I always assume it was for using after a polish as an added boost but I see some actually using these alone as their polish step if the car is in good nick then waxing over the top. 

Anyone any knowledge on how best to use? Assume it has to be a wax LSP after the glaze and so best used during the summer months for regular waxing.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADS fruit glaze is my favourite 
So easy to use with a awesome finish


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I like Wet Mirror Finish and Prima Amigo


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Just as a quick question. What is the purpose of a Glaze? I always assume it was for using after a polish as an added boost but I see some actually using these alone as their polish step if the car is in good nick then waxing over the top.
> 
> Anyone any knowledge on how best to use? Assume it has to be a wax LSP after the glaze and so best used during the summer months for regular waxing.


Its pretty much a bunch of fillers and gloss enhancing chemicals. It'll fill up small scratches (temporarily) and give it a more glossy look. I do it like that myself. Clay, glaze and then wax because my cars not in that bad condition. The bits that are bad, are too bad to correct even by machine so cant do much about those lol


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Some good one's lad's keep it going


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Kyle 86 said:


> ADS fruit glaze is my favourite
> So easy to use with a awesome finish


Not heard of this?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> Not heard of this?


Its my favourite along with autobrite cherry glaze


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

What about Chemical Guys - Glossworkz Glaze is this any good?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Kyle 86 said:


> Its my favourite along with autobrite cherry glaze


Did you get it from stangalang mate?
Didn't see it on the website


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think he means Art de Shine, think he means ADS Car Care...


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> What about Chemical Guys - Glossworkz Glaze is this any good?


I did buy that as my first glaze back when I got my car which was June last year. It wasn't all that good on my car (Reflex silver VW Golf Mk5), it didnt improve much and the bottle would splatter quite a bit.

However, they have changed the formula since then so it might be better now.

Auto Finesse Ultra though I just got last week and it does make a good difference to my car.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

CG black light or poorboys black hole great on dark paintwork. Have also had some awesome effects from Adams brilliant glaze and af ultra glaze.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Cg butter wet wax


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

the new chem guys glossworkz glaze is awesome and talks it and walks it,af ultra glaze did not impress me,another good 1 is blacklight and dr beasleys final glaze


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> the new chem guys glossworkz glaze is awesome and talks it and walks it,af ultra glaze did not impress me,another good 1 is blacklight and dr beasleys final glaze


Is CG Glossworks better than 50cal Cover Up?


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Sonax bsd


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I used them by hand and the new formula glossworkz is awesome shine and really richens the paint,in my eyes its a better finish also it can be layered as much as you want,have had this verified by chem guys usa no cleaners in new formula.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I used them by hand and the new formula glossworkz is awesome shine and really richens the paint,in my eyes its a better finish also it can be layered as much as you want,have had this verified by chem guys usa no cleaners in new formula.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would send you some up ,but ha ha its too good.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Af ultra glaze is easiest to use and leaves the glossiest finish but there are some that are better at filling so depends what you're after


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ended up buying CG Glossworkz Glaze


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good choice is it the new bottle or old formula?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

New :buffer:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

This 1 Link----> http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/chemical-guys-glossworkz-glaze?___SID=U


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thats it mate good choice


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's see the results.


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Has any one used Bilt Hamber cleanser polish, the 50/50 on there webpage looks amazing but what are really life opinions


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Adams brilliant glaze. You wont want to try any others after.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

mayhem85 said:


> Adams brilliant glaze. You wont want to try any others after.


Just got some off the sales thread,what does the adams look like eg dark finish fillers etc thanks .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Just got some off the sales thread,what does the adams look like eg dark finish fillers etc thanks .


i have the old recipe which is a good glaze, not tried new one yet.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mayhem85 said:


> Adams brilliant glaze. You wont want to try any others after.


what other glazes have you tried?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Surprised that no one has mentioned Autoglym SRP, great product and a glaze to boot:thumb:

Kev


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Surprised that no one has mentioned Autoglym SRP, great product and a glaze to boot:thumb:
> 
> Kev


but its an AIO Kev, not a glaze


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Surprised that no one has mentioned Autoglym SRP, great product and a glaze to boot:thumb:
> 
> Kev


The OP asked for the best lol! :wave:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Kkd ReGloss is the best I've used by far, very easy to apply and remove and you only need a tiny bit and lasts for quite a while on the car also.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't believe know one's mentioned Britemax Black Max, can be used as a super fine finishing polish or glaze, easy on and off by DA and doesnt affect sealant bonding.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Gleammachine said:


> Can't believe know one's mentioned Britemax Black Max, can be used as a super fine finishing polish or glaze, easy on and off by DA and doesnt affect sealant bonding.


This - used it on my Note with a finishing Pad, DAS 6 on speed 3 and went on a treat! Great by hand too 🏻


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

i have used Britemax Black Max, prima amigo and wet glaze 2.0 by hand .
The blackmax is the best .


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Gleammachine said:


> Can't believe know one's mentioned Britemax Black Max, can be used as a super fine finishing polish or glaze, easy on and off by DA and doesnt affect sealant bonding.


What's Britemax Black Max like at filling?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sean you will love the glossworkz,dont fall into the trap of buying 10 different glazes lol


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Sean you will love the glossworkz,dont fall into the trap of buying 10 different glazes lol


Im not im just being nosey :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

HA HA I got the adamas new formula glaze coming,i will report back if its good ie filling wise for you


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> HA HA I got the adamas new formula glaze coming,i will report back if its good ie filling wise for you


Look forward to hearing your thoughts on it Alex


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gotta go with AF ultra glaze also
Leaves a lovely deep look on the paintwork


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> HA HA I got the adamas new formula glaze coming,i will report back if its good ie filling wise for you


I have adam's brilliant glaze it's a nice glaze but doesn't fill like 50cal cover up


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

For a black car, what gives the best look? Ultra Glaze or BlackHole?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I have a black car and use 50cal cover up after every wash it look's awesome blackhole was meh and I haven't used ultra glaze ''yet'' lol


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD ReGloss every time for me now wouldnt use anything else lasts a while too


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> but its an AIO Kev, not a glaze


True, but i did read somwhere that it also has Glazing abilities.

Kev


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Why doesn't anybody mention Wolfs Nano Glaze? 

Pretty good in filling ;-)


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Rodriguez said:


> For a black car, what gives the best look? Ultra Glaze or BlackHole?


I like and use Prima Amigo personally mate







and this is before I added my wax.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Prima Amigo is very good


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sean ryan said:


> What's Britemax Black Max like at filling?


I couldn't tell you Sean, I've never used it for that purpose, but as with all glazes I've no doubt it has some filling ability.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rodriguez said:


> For a black car, what gives the best look? Ultra Glaze or BlackHole?


Ultra glaze imo


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

R88ORY RXP said:


> I love CG Black light, its been around a while but on anything dark ish it looks dripping wet, tiny bit goes miles by hand or DA, Id say the results are better by DA but its not neccersary, smells delightfull too!!
> 
> I suppose BL could be considered abit more than just a glaze as it protects too


Your right about Blacklight i used it yesterday along with Jet Seal and it look's amazing and the smell of Blacklight remind's me of blackcurrant & strawberry chewits :argie:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

+1 for prima amigo


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Rodriguez said:


> For a black car, what gives the best look? Ultra Glaze or BlackHole?


Black hole for me - then topped with Nattys Blue


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldnt bother with bl now personally, its not good enough as a protectant so id say its more of a glaze, and theres equally as good glazes for less money, black hole for example, if bl was a long lasting protectant then it would warrant the extra cost


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

If you can find a bottle for trade or personal sale (as it is not made by them anymore), this is an excellent spray glaze:

FK1-217 FX-Quick Gloss Polish Glaze Sealant Anti-Static

Primo Amigo, FK-217 then Pinnacle Sovereign was the best looking combo that I ever tried on my black Volvo 850 GLT over the 18 years I owned the car. 

The downside of the FK-217 was how quickly it separates. You need to shake the bottle before squirting each panel. It is also has pretty decent protection. Leaves a hard slick surface. You could use the spray glaze as a topper


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Sorry, I made a mistake. It is the FK1 FX-100 Ultra Spray Glaze-Sealant that I was thinking of.


----------

